# Why are Doctors killing us?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

An intersting Web Site..

http://wealthyhealthywise.net/category/hydrolyzed-protein/


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I love Dr. Mercola... while his whole site and mantra have turned into a sales pitch for his own products, he still puts out some good medical and nutritional advice.

I've been railing on statins for about a decade now. The cholesterol lowering medication, increases your risk of dying from a future heart attack, is a leading symptom of memory issues, and probably most important, does absolutely nothing to increase one's life expectancy, nothing, nada. It is pure and simple a scam on society.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have always been a sugar junkie. I will wolf down any and all rediculously sweet stuff, mainly cookies and donuts.
I have been checked for diabetes and I aint got it, and lately I have been cutting down on the sweets as part of a ecent drive to make myself healthier.
Now if only we would stop smoking...


----------

